
WikiLeaks reveals CIA's Protego project: a PIC-based missile control system - tgragnato
https://wikileaks.org/vault7/#Protego
======
devnill
I'm generally in support of WikiLeaks, but this is a really good example of
why they often get such a bad rap. As far as I can tell, there isn't anything
remotely illegal or unethical about this project (aside from war itself but
that's an entirely different argument).

In this day and age its absolutely essential that we hold our governments
accountable when they infringe on our liberties or engage in illegal activity.
That said, I can't see any reason to leak sensitive documents regarding
technical details of how missiles operate (even if the project was ultimately
canned).

~~~
willstrafach
> As far as I can tell, there isn't anything remotely illegal or unethical
> about this project

This applies to the other Vault 7 releases as well. It is very odd as there is
no clear message or motive on their end, just dumping of info which could
potentially cause harm (diplomatically, or to actual personnel in the two
cases where they did not properly redact CIA employee names).

~~~
devnill
That might be a little extreme. Vault 7 demonstrated that the US government
has been hoarding vulnerabilities to consumer electronics which allows spying
without warrants and leaves the owners at risk.

------
lightbyte
Title is misleading, this isn't a CIA project:

>The Protego project is a PIC-based missile control system that was developed
by Raytheon.

